# DirecTV Rolls Out a 100-Hour DVR Set-Top



## platinum (Oct 28, 2002)

http://cableworld.com/ar/directv_rolls_hour/index.htm


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

How about "DirecTV Rolls out HD DVR Set-Top".


----------



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

Now all you technophobes can enjoy 100 hours like I've been doing with my upgraded TiVos for over a year!


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

$499 is a big price to have with a monthly fee, for $100 more the E* 721 has the same size hard drive, two tuners and $0 monthly fee, wile it is still available. I had ben saying that the 721 was over priced, however it is starting to look better all the time .


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

107 hours and counting for me


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

> The new DirecTV set-top has been available for a couple of weeks.


I remember doing a search last week, and I couldn't find any retailers selling this box. I'm curious what the street price will be, perhaps significantly less than the $499 list price.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

jrbdmb said:


> I remember doing a search last week, and I couldn't find any retailers selling this box. I'm curious what the street price will be, perhaps significantly less than the $499 list price.


I did read today their is going to be a whole $30 re-bate on this unit and it was due out in September, only time will tell if there are cheaper street prices coming on this one.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 25, 2003)

120 Hrs on my HDVR2


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

Saw one at Circuit City today. They had it listed at $449.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Hmmmm...... going by www.newegg.com.... (pricewatch is down)

40GB HD - $60-$67
80GB HD - $73-$80
120GB HD - $94-$101
160GB HD - $130-$139 (But you will be only using 137 GB)

The prices quoted are for the BARE DRIVE (OEM) only.... no packaging, cabling, etc. (although I'm sure that they have it in cushioned box).

So, we're dealing with a possible $40 price difference. Yet, retail price is $249 for a HVR2, verses what Curtis has posted for $449 for the 120GB model. Go figure.


----------



## DS0816 (Mar 29, 2002)

$449 for a new Digital Video Recorder compatible for DirecTV programming (was it Tivo or DirecTivo?)? Anyway, I don't see people paying that level of a price for DVRs when it's clear they should be rather inexpensive. I don't think DVRs have been well-handled in terms of marketing. If this weren't the case, a lot more DVRs would be selling. I think this particular electronics is overpriced in the eyes of most consumers, and it's going to require a substantial price reduction from manufacturers before DVRs start selling at the rate they should (and deserve -- yes, I'm wanting one, eventually). Perhaps the lack of hours -- coupled with the monthly subscription cost (which some might argue should be eliminated; people may consider it like paying taxes on top of other taxes) -- is what's held us consumers back, subsequently compelling us to refrain. Come to think of it, I'm probably not saying anything that hasn't already been posted here before -- so when will manufacturers finally wake up? (That part is a rhetorical question. No need to respond, unless a reader wishes to do so. :grin: )


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I wish the price of the 721 would drop to this price especially since it doesn't do all it was designed for. (internet)


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> I wish the price of the 721 would drop to this price especially since it doesn't do all it was designed for. (internet)


Not only internet, the 721 has not yet got a software release that makes it as stable as it should be.

I have to wonder what really happened with the 721 upgrade plans. DISH really hyped it as the "top of the line" receiver but now one has to wonder IF they are ever going to take it to its full potential or replace it with a newer model soon. The 721 has so much potential. I hope that they do not let it go to waste.

The move by some of the DirecTV receiver makers to larger hard drives is a move in the direction that most consumers want but they do need to be concerned about the price. Most customers don't want to pay $400 (or more) for a DVR.


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

I was going to upgrade my Tivo to a larger hard drive. But what will you do if your tivo crashes for whatever reason? You have lost all your recordings. So I got a dvd recorder instead. I know many of you like a 100 hour tivo but do you ever think about what would happen if it did crash?


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Bill R said:


> Not only internet, the 721 has not yet got a software release that makes it as stable as it should be.
> 
> I have to wonder what really happened with the 721 upgrade plans. DISH really hyped it as the "top of the line" receiver but now one has to wonder IF they are ever going to take it to its full potential or replace it with a newer model soon. The 721 has so much potential. I hope that they do not let it go to waste.
> 
> The move by some of the DirecTV receiver makers to larger hard drives is a move in the direction that most consumers want but they do need to be concerned about the price. Most customers don't want to pay $400 (or more) for a DVR.


I agree that the 721 has a lot of potential, if E* would lower the price a little and let current and new subs upgrade to this unit at a discounted price, this unit would make for a good competitor for the D*Tivo, however I suspect that this unit will be replaced with the new 522 hopefully coming soon.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I agree in that they are not getting all of the potential that the 721 does have. The internet feature was never advertised on the 721 and a sticker was put over that feature on the box when you bought it (at least it should have been).


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Not on mine, it was in big bold print " internet capable." :whatdidid


----------

